# Back from Spain



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Just got back in the country and hour or so ago. Im absoltely exhasusted. I had a few dramas with my IBS over the trip. I was quite scared at one point!Will begin to sift through and answer posts tomorrow morning. Im not ignroing you. Im barely keeping eyes open.Good to be back.Nikki,


----------



## andrel07 (Dec 3, 2002)

Hi Nikki,Sorry to hear your IBS acted up and hope you managed to enjoy some of your holiday.Leanne


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Same happened to me Nikki and I have just got back from Spain on Sunday. I went to barcelona.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Wow, I love Barcelona. I hope yuo enjoyed what your IBS didn't make bad. I just sucked it up and went out anyway. I went to Mijas near Malaga and Fuengirola. Saw my uncle and cousins. I had a really good week all in all.Dropping the kids off, Exorcising the demons or unleasing the dragons became a highlight for all of us. lol. We made sure everyone knew what we were going off to do and we rated each others farts. lol.







On the sunday night however i had a horrible experience with a hemmie i think, i went to the toilet, and when i wiped loads of blood, looked in toilet and the bowel was full of bright red blood. To say i was frightened was an understatement. I am ok now however. No more pain with them either. Maybe that is just what it needed???







Spent most days lying about in the sun and swimming, playing tennis etc. I am a bit sunburnt and my skind is beggining to peel (only a little bit though). I miss the pool. I hope everyone played nice when i was away! Nikki


----------



## plasmon (Sep 29, 2001)

Welcome back, you might find it's even hotter over here today


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Glad you had a fun time on your trip, Nikki! Sorry to hear you had such a bad time with your IBS. Did you ever see a doctor about that blood? I know you were talking about it around the same time it happened to me about a month ago.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes, i saw a doctor and she said it was hemmies. It was 40 degrees in the day time over there and about 30 degrees at night. Its more humid here, but not any hotter.


----------

